# Free range rabbit?



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I wonder about the wisdom of someone keeping a free range bunny?

I have never posted in the rabbit forum before, and know nothing about rabbits, but I came across something really strange today. There was a beautiful little fluffy white and grey rabbit in a garden that I walked past, so I assumed it was escaped and tried, with no success, to capture it. I followed it into various gardens, and across the road, knocked on a couple of doors to try and get help, but no one opened the door.

The third time I did this a man answered the door, told me it was his rabbit and it ran loose all the time. They "couldn't keep it in". There it was, munching happily on an apple, and there was its hutch with the door open, naturally. He obviously thought I was stupid for being concerned. He had had the rabbit for six months and it was fine!

However, I still feel worried. Surely it's not normal to let a rabbit run totally free, in an area with cats, dogs, foxes, badgers ... and of course cars? I wouldn't be happy letting my cats out on that particular street, let alone a rabbit, which is a prey animal.

What are the rabbit's chances of surviving much longer? (I am guessing, though don't know for certain, that the owner might fasten the hutch at night, otherwise I'm astonished that a fox hasn't had it for supper.)


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

That is very irrisponsibe of the owner the poor thing will end up in bunny heaven, as u say a wild animal may pick him up and if its out on the road its very dangerous to drivers as well as the rabbit. :nono:

I think it should be reported bafore the unthinkable happens to the poor thing.

Im all for rabbits having 'free roam' but as long as the rabbit is safe. My boy has the run of the garden but hes very safe as its got a 7ft ish brick wall the whole way round it.

The safety of the animal should be the owners first priority, they can be escape artists but theres always a way to keep them in and secure.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> That is very irrisponsibe of the owner the poor thing will end up in bunny heaven, as u say a wild animal may pick him up and if its out on the road its very dangerous to drivers as well as the rabbit. :nono:
> 
> I think it should be reported bafore the unthinkable happens to the poor thing.
> 
> ...


Your wall will keep your bunny in.... but it wont keep a predator out.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> Your wall will keep your bunny in.... but it wont keep a predator out.


Hes very safe hes only out when im about and he has plenty of places to hide. We've not lived here long and ive never seen any cats about (except mine) and he chases her around. Hes back in his house at night.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I only know from experience  

My bunnies used to be out in the day and I saw from the door a fox just about to pounce! I cant remember my feet touching the floor but I was outside in a second and luckily he ran off...'Twas very very scary :'(

Also, I know of someone who's bunny was plucked from her garden by a bird of prey.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> I only know from experience
> 
> My bunnies used to be out in the day and I saw from the door a fox just about to pounce! I cant remember my feet touching the floor but I was outside in a second and luckily he ran off...'Twas very very scary :'(
> 
> Also, I know of someone who's bunny was plucked from her garden by a bird of prey.


Oh gosh!!  How horrible lucky you saw the fox! Theres always something going on round here so the noise should keep any animals like that away.

I guess it can be hard sometimes to give your animals the best without having to overcome some hurdles. :001_unsure:

The rabbit shouldnt be allowed to get onto the road though.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope that someone does catch that bun, because that is free range gone mad. it is only a matter of time before a predator - animal or human, gets it. poor thing. Might be worth reporting, so that they can be "advised" how best to keep a rabbbit.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea, I agree,

I know also of someone who leaves her bunny out 24/7 [doesn't go out of the garden but...] and up to so far he has lived like that for 6 years!

I still expect 'that' phone call tho, 
the bunny does have an amazing time whilst out... but its not something *I* could ever do again - tooscared.com :blink:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think that free range in a secure garden is very different from free roaming anywhere.

I have known some very happy buns living very natural lives in a secure garden. To see a garden full of domestic bunnies is a sight to see - but they are shepherded away at night.

Of course if there were foxes around, it would be a different matter, but I expect that in the future, a secure garden will be the recommended way to keep bunnies, and all our enclosures will be deemed far too small.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Foxes can jump and clear a 6ft fence, which is the maximum your allowed around a garden (correct me if I'm wrong). I've seen 3 foxes in my garden at one time (during the day) so free ranging is out of the question, they are in a massive secure run instead and get free range time only whlst I'm out there as well to patrol for foxes. 

One of my rabbits is a rescue that come from a home where she and her partner were allowed to free range, her partner was killed by a fox and she was badly injured resulting in her losing an eye. Its just not worth the risk when they can be safe and secure in a big run with free range time under supervision.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I wonder whether the RSPCA might be willing to go and have a word with the owner? They don't have a very good reputation for getting involved even with cruelty cases, do they? Also, is the owner committing an offence, as the rabbit has food and shelter etc? I might check out the house number next time I'm there and email RSPCA, though.


----------

